# Kazakh: You are children



## alevtinka

You (pl, infml) are children

Why "Сендер баласыңдар" is considered correct, while "Сендер бала*лар*сыңдар" - incorrect ?


----------



## er targyn

Why do you need two plurals?


----------



## Rallino

er targyn said:


> Why do you need two plurals?



One to show the plurality of children, and one for _you plural_ maybe?

In Turkey Turkish it would be: Siz çocuklarsınız.

Plural suffix for children
Conjugation for plural you

Perhaps the same logic in Kazakh?


----------



## alevtinka

@ Rallino Yeah )

Tatarcha: Сез балалар (without any personal predicate suffix, but the numer shoud agree with the subject)

So I guess Kazakh may put plurality for both


----------



## er targyn

There is a rule: If the word,on which you want to add the personal ending, has a generalized meaning, then the personal endings are added directly to the word. If the word has a specific meaning, the plural endingis are added to the base first and then the personal ending.


----------



## alevtinka

er targyn said:


> There is a rule: Ifthe word,onwhich you wantto addthe personal ending, has ageneralizedmeaning, thenthe personal endingsare addeddirectlyto the word.If thewordhas a specificmeaning, theplural endingis addedto the base first and thenthe personal ending.


Aga, da ) That' clear, рақмет )))


----------

